# Max Weight for 12-14 foot Jons



## satio (Nov 6, 2008)

Time to venture off the bank and I have been watching the local ads for a 14' Jon.

Having bumped into this site over the summer, I really like what others have done and want to do something similar to at least add floors and perhaps a small deck in front depending on the size jon I can find.

Is there a general guideline as to what 12 vs 14 vs 15 or 16 size Jon's will carry in terms of max weight recommendations?

Do welded boats typically carry more than lighter aluminum riveted jons?

I am leaning more towards a flat bottom rather than a semi v as I think it would be easier to launch in ponds that do not have an actual ramp.

Any feedback or guidelines from others is welcomed.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes,welded boats are generally rated to carry more that riveted jons.A typical 12 foot riveted jon can carry around 420 pounds.Remember that weight ratings vary widely between manufacturers.My 10 foot gamefisher is rated for 340 pounds but an alumacraft is rated for more can't remember exactly how much.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've got a 1236 Alumacraft riveted... I'm not sure how much weight is actually in it, but I can give you the details of what I have.

3 - Everstart Maxx Deep Cycle Marine Batteries (atleast 150lbs)
2 Trolling motors:
1 - 40# Minn Kota Edge on the bow (30lbs)
1 - 50# Transom Mount (20-25lbs)
Gear - 20lbs
Front Deck with Seat - 3/4" ply with 2x2 and 2x4 bracing (60lbs) the front is double layered under the seat
Rear Casting Deck - 3/4" ply with 2x2 bracing (20lbs)

Me at 185lbs

Total inside weight: around 500 lbs with me included.... The guy I bought it from (before mods) said he had 4 people in it that each weighed around 200lbs, a 10hp motor, battery and gas...

It's rated for 540lbs too I think - no problem hauling at all on the water, it doesn't sink to the front or back because of weight unless i'm sitting in the front with no battery in the rear to balance it out.







I got a new sticker from Alumacraft... just haven't taken a pic of it yet.


----------

